# Making a Scraper



## binnaway (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anybody have a good description on how to make a decent scraper for doing machine ways etc?

Garry


----------



## Richard King (Mar 5, 2013)

binnaway said:


> Does anybody have a good description on how to make a decent scraper for doing machine ways etc?
> 
> Garry




Hi Garry, If you scroll back in our older posts on page one is a post from Tadd.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9765-Tadd-s-Southbend-9-quot-Scraping-Project

post # 1 he shows how he made one and post # 8 I show how I make them.  



Rich


----------



## binnaway (Mar 5, 2013)

Richard,

thanks for the info

Garry



Richard King said:


> Hi Garry, If you scroll back in our older posts on page one is a post from Tadd.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9765-Tadd-s-Southbend-9-quot-Scraping-Project
> 
> post # 1 he shows how he made one and post # 8 I show how I make them.
> ...


----------

